# Simplicity Regent Price



## tcwright (Sep 9, 2009)

I have located a new 2008 Regent with 20hp v twin briggs, 38"deck with bagger for 2449. Is this a fair price for an 08
yet still new and with the full two year warranty?

Have there been any major changes in the 09 and 10?

I just priced a 2010 Regent with 19.5 single cylinder Briggs/38' deck with bagger for $3130 including taxes.If there have been no major changes ,this seems to be a pretty good deal. what are your thoughts.

Thanks. 

Tom


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

I would stick with the briggs and stratton twin just because it has more power, and is significantly more quiet than a single cylinder. There really isnt a difference in the new ones, may look a little different, but a 08 is good as a 09


----------



## tcwright (Sep 9, 2009)

HYDROGUARDIAN16

THANKS VERY MUCH FOR YOUR COMMENTS.

Tom


----------

